# Jamestown ND is a NO GO!!!



## fordlover58401 (Sep 23, 2010)

I just tried hitching thru jamestown nd and it is not possible to get out of that stupid town!! They have a medium jail for sex offenders and the state funny farm there so no one and i repeat NO ONE will pick any1 up!!! I tried for 4 days then i just walked out!


----------



## Kalalau (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL... that's my hometown... go down to the tracks.. there's an exhorbitant amount of trains comin through... they used to have a 12 engine roundhouse there... waaaay back in the day.... state hospital+prison+someone got shot a few days ago=no hitching luck... go touch the buffalo balls while you're there for good luck


----------

